# 7x7 Monroe Buck Poached



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

https://wildlife.utah.gov/officers-on-patrol/1942-7x7-buck-poached-in-sevier-county.html


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

Such a shame. Hopefully if it was shot just the night before, they could at least salvage the meat, but that is infuriating.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> https://wildlife.utah.gov/officers-on-patrol/1942-7x7-buck-poached-in-sevier-county.html


Many things run through my head, but the biggest thing is just why?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Maybe they forgot their WLO decal on their truck and didn't feel they could successfully sneak it home without that?


----------



## ssssnake529 (Sep 11, 2016)

How do they know that somebody didn't shoot it and it ran off before it died? 

Shot placement doesn't look great. Seems like it's very possible that someone shot it and it took off.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Very unfortunate.

I wonder how the DWR knows without a doubt that "the poachers made no attempt to retrieve it". Seeing how it was shot during the hunt, it may very well be possible that it was wounded elsewhere, an exhaustive search ensued but the animal was never found.

I don't think that's the case, just playing devils advocate.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

ssssnake529 said:


> How do they know that somebody didn't shoot it and it ran off before it died?
> 
> Shot placement doesn't look great. Seems like it's very possible that someone shot it and it took off.


This buck was found in the wide open about 100 yards off the highway just as it got light. Several people had seen the buck on the highway after dark the night before.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

And one eye says there are no big bucks on the monroe 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

swbuckmaster said:


> And one eye says there are no big bucks on the monroe
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


He was a emigrant from Fish Lake more than likely.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> And one eye says there are no big bucks on the monroe
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


There won't be one after the last 5 are killed during the late muzzleloader this next week. I would recommend anyone considering applying for Monroe to know there will be no bucks on it next season and the ones there now will be migrating back to Fishlake come spring.


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

I too am thinking that the buck got away and then died later.

I cannot imagine anyone letting a 5x5 rack go unused. That is an incredible trophy, even if you only mount the antlers without any taxidermy.

So it was probably due to a poor tracking job or an underpowered rifle, like a 243, 308, or even smaller.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Maybe it was a giant "lazer" from space.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I have seen many deer killed with a .243. Almost always with one shot. 
Don't usually get a thru and thru, so the deer gets all the energy from the bullet. 
.308 is plenty of gun as well. My brother in law took many deer and elk with his . 

It's all about the shot placement.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Karl said:


> So it was probably due to a poor tracking job or an underpowered rifle, like a 243, 308, or even smaller.


So a .308 is underpowered for deer? Good lord man...

-DallanC


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

2full said:


> I have seen many deer killed with a .243. Almost always with one shot.
> Don't usually get a thru and thru, so the deer gets all the energy from the bullet.
> .308 is plenty of gun as well. My brother in law took many deer and elk with his .
> 
> It's all about the shot placement.


Funny people think you need a 300 rum to kill a deer. 
But as a possible situation is someone shot this deer after watxhing best of the west. And after their 1000 yard shot the deer could have got away.

This year elk hunting a see some people shooting at elk at 1300+ yards. And I talked to a guy who claimed he could shoot at 1400 yards.

The ethics of this long range mentality is wrong. And just a ad to sell $8000 rifles


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Even if caught and it is poaching our courts will slap them and send them home. 
The last one got 5 days and fines which is nothing. 
http://www.gohunt.com/read/news/court-verdict-reached-on-wyoming-poaching-case-of-230-inch-mule-deer


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

Hoopermat said:


> Funny people think you need a 300 rum to kill a deer.
> But as a possible situation is someone shot this deer after watxhing best of the west. And after their 1000 yard shot the deer could have got away.
> 
> This year elk hunting a see some people shooting at elk at 1300+ yards. And I talked to a guy who claimed he could shoot at 1400 yards.
> ...


I would be quite happy if everyone who hunted deer used a 30-06 or 270. Especially if they plan to take a shot on a 5x5 which some people are calling a 7x7.

I believe those smaller cartridges are probably why deer get away and then die. Especially after a bad hit.

As for my 300 RUM I would not expect everyone to be man enough to take that kind of recoil. I don't mind it though.


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

2full said:


> I have seen many deer killed with a .243. Almost always with one shot.
> Don't usually get a thru and thru, so the deer gets all the energy from the bullet.
> .308 is plenty of gun as well. My brother in law took many deer and elk with his .
> 
> It's all about the shot placement.


The photo of the "poached" 5x5 looks like it was gut shot.

In that case you would need a lot more hydrostatic shock to kill it than a 243 or 308 can deliver.


----------



## Brookie (Oct 26, 2008)

It was found next to the road. I bet it was spotlighted and got nervous with traffic


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

o-||Here we go again.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Karl said:


> I would be quite happy if everyone who hunted deer used a 30-06 or 270. Especially if they plan to take a shot on a 5x5 which some people are calling a 7x7.
> 
> I believe those smaller cartridges are probably why deer get away and then die. Especially after a bad hit.
> 
> As for my 300 RUM I would not expect everyone to be man enough to take that kind of recoil. I don't mind it though.


 Ode to Karl


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I guess that Karl doesn't know that more deer are killed every year with one of the most popular cartridges ever developed, the 30-30. Not to mention how many are killed every year with the .223 line of rifles where legal.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

:tape2:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Karl said:


> The photo of the "poached" 5x5 looks like it was gut shot.


Probably with a 300 RUM


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Loke said:


> Probably with a 300 RUM


And a 200 grain bullet.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

By a guy wearing a flat brim hat

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

swbuckmaster said:


> By a guy wearing a flat brim hat
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


How dare you..... Flat Brimmed Hats are cool.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Another Deer Poached.......
https://wildlife.utah.gov/officers-on-patrol/1943-3x4-buck-poached-in-kane-county.html


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

this **** got to stop to many big bucks getting killed for fun


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Karl said:


> As for my 300 RUM I would not expect everyone to be man enough to take that kind of recoil. I don't mind it though.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

Incredible.

Here is the cite:

http://www.deseretnews.com/article/...rricane-arrested-in-poaching-case.html?pg=all


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

Critter said:


> I guess that Karl doesn't know that more deer are killed every year with one of the most popular cartridges ever developed, the 30-30. Not to mention how many are killed every year with the .223 line of rifles where legal.


We have talked about the 30-30 ad nauseam in another thread --

- Indian gun

- designed for anti personnel

- marketed for hunting

- relatively underpowered for big game compared with the many other options.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Karl said:


> We have talked about the 30-30 ad nauseam in another thread --
> 
> - Indian gun
> 
> ...


My pa hunted with one rifle his entire life, Win model 94 30-30. That rifle put alot of venison on the table. Not bad for an underpowered gun!

EDIT; He never shot one indian with it either!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Karl said:


> We have talked about the 30-30 ad nauseam in another thread --
> 
> - Indian gun
> 
> ...


And your proof that it was:

A Indian gun

Designed for anti personnel

It was marketed for hunting which proves your next statement false. Hundreds of thousands of dead animals that have fallen to a 30-30 as proof


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

This conversation is just stupid. If you can shoot a .243 well, you will most certainly kill a deer. If you don't shoot it well, you most certainly won't. Same goes for a .30-06, .270, or .300.

It's not so much the caliber, but the ability of the person pulling the trigger. Deer aren't that big...you don't have to launch bowling balls at them to kill one!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

MWScott72 said:


> It's not so much the caliber, but the ability of the person pulling the trigger. Deer aren't that big...you don't have to launch bowling balls at them to kill one!


----------

